# What is your GA16de's 1/4 mile time??



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Drop in K&N filter, Stromung Exhaust, and TOTALLY stripped down.. (all seats trunk, spare tire, jack and almost no gas) 

R/T... .700
60'... 2.565
330... 6.924
1/8... 10.569
MPH... 66.69
1000... 13.724
*1/4... 16.346*
MPH... 86.47


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

ouch..... thats not good


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually, that's pretty good for a stripped GA with no header...


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah... the stromung exhaust is nice but it's "incomplete" without a header. Is your timing advanced ?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

work on that 60' time man


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> ouch..... thats not good


What is your 1/4 time? 

I ran a 15.8 w/ I/H/E/ ECU and pulley. I was able to get down to a 15.5 after the cams and head work. 

As Mike said work on your 60' times. I was able to achieve a 2.20 60' time on the stock 14" wheels and tires.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

is that auto or manual times pat


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Pat200sx said:


> Drop in K&N filter, Stromung Exhaust, and TOTALLY stripped down.. (all seats trunk, spare tire, jack and almost no gas)
> 
> R/T... .700
> 60'... 2.565
> ...


Oh and that is easily a 15 sec. MPH. On my 15.8 runs I trapped consistent 85's.


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

I hope I will be able to break a 14 with my brothers car. I/H/E plus a 60 shot might do it but I don't know. Those times seem pretty good man. Work on the 60' and get a aftermarket header. Anything is better than the stock header lol.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> is that auto or manual times pat


Manual.... and yeah no headers yet :/


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Twiz said:


> Yeah... the stromung exhaust is nice but it's "incomplete" without a header. Is your timing advanced ?



Timing is not advanced... I was thinking about it but i'm not really into putting premium gas in the car right now with the prices :balls:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

And by the way... These tires kick A$$ at the track... i HIGHLY recommend these mofo's:

Toyo Proxe4's 205/50/15's


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Bump... no other GA16 1/4 times cmon guys....


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

the last time i ran my car, it was a 15.24 with i/h/e pulley,advanced timing. i couldve gotten it lower but i had 17s on and sloppy take off. now i hope im in the upper 14s with the extra work i did since then. at least i was dead even at a certain point with a vw gti 1.8t with mods, which was kind of odd.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i ran a 17.5 with bald tires, heavy chrome rimes and a leaky header... and 21/4 " which is too big


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> the last time i ran my car, it was a 15.24 with i/h/e pulley,advanced timing. i couldve gotten it lower but i had 17s on and sloppy take off. now i hope im in the upper 14s with the extra work i did since then. at least i was dead even at a certain point with a vw gti 1.8t with mods, which was kind of odd.


I am going to flat out say that is a blatant lie. I am 100% sure you did not run that time with those mods. There is NO WAY your going to be in the 14's all motor with those mods even if your car weighed 2000 lbs. 

Honestly I am not sure where you come up with this stuff. you are talking to most of the people that have MORE GA16 experience than anyone else around.... 

If you ran a 15.2 give me the entire time slip, I want to know your 60' time, 1/8 time, 1/8 MPH, 33' time, ET and trap speed. 

I know for a FACT my car was making more power than your car was when I ran a 15.8 and 15.5 and that it was more than likely similar in weight. Please do not post ANYTHING unless it is a videotaped run of your 15.2, because I can and will do my best to prove that what you are saying is untrue.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

tony200 said:


> the last time i ran my car, it was a 15.24 with i/h/e pulley,advanced timing. i couldve gotten it lower but i had 17s on and sloppy take off. now i hope im in the upper 14s with the extra work i did since then. at least i was dead even at a certain point with a vw gti 1.8t with mods, which was kind of odd.


bad launch, 17's and you get a 15.24 ?

seems extremely exagerated...

sorry man gotta do it................................. :bs:

and if you stayed with a modified GTI 1.8T then either he is a really really bad driver or....see above bs


----------



## nissanstreetz (Aug 1, 2005)

I have a question for you guys why don't you run nitrous to get your times up. I'm running nitrous and I havn't been at the track but I'm pretty sure I'm running better times than those that you guys are talking about.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanstreetz said:


> I have a question for you guys why don't you run nitrous to get your times up. I'm running nitrous and I havn't been at the track but I'm pretty sure I'm running better times than those that you guys are talking about.


Not everyone is building a car that runs fast 1/4 times. For one i built a turbo car, and two you cannot compare the times a car with nitrous can run in compariosn to a NA car would run. They are not the same. 

Thinking what your car will run and going and running the number are two different things. I realize this is a forum, and there is room for bench racing, but please go run your car and report back to us with the time slips....


----------



## nissanstreetz (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm curius what kind of turbo are you running. I'm planning on putting in a hotshot turbo but I'm not completely sold on it yet. I'm talking to them about sponsoring my car. I'm not sure yet if I want to go in that direction though because I dont realy want a million companies names on my car I think it'll look tacky.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Be my guest on this one Wes ..... lol


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanstreetz said:


> I'm curius what kind of turbo are you running. I'm planning on putting in a hotshot turbo but I'm not completely sold on it yet. I'm talking to them about sponsoring my car. I'm not sure yet if I want to go in that direction though because I dont realy want a million companies names on my car I think it'll look tacky.


Take a look at NPM for both my and Mike's projects. the setups are fully documented. As far as sponsorship have you talked to Hot Shot about it yet? They have a VERY straight forward sponsorship policy....


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

tony200 said:


> the last time i ran my car, it was a 15.24 with i/h/e pulley,advanced timing. i couldve gotten it lower but i had 17s on and sloppy take off. now i hope im in the upper 14s with the extra work i did since then. at least i was dead even at a certain point with a vw gti 1.8t with mods, which was kind of odd.



Ok you do REALIZE this is GA16de's we are talking about and not the SR20de...
Maybe you are running the SR20? cause that would make alittle more sense...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Pat200sx said:


> Ok you do REALIZE this is GA16de's we are talking about and not the SR20de...
> Maybe you are running the SR20? cause that would make alittle more sense...



nope, this kid drives a ga16de..and him saying he ran a 15.24 on 17's with a crappy launch and whatnot is just a blatant lie and a direct insult to us GA16 gurus. this guy is a chronic liar/exxagerator, i know Wes and I have caught him in some previous posts too.



> I'm curius what kind of turbo are you running. I'm planning on putting in a hotshot turbo but I'm not completely sold on it yet. I'm talking to them about sponsoring my car. I'm not sure yet if I want to go in that direction though because I dont realy want a million companies names on my car I think it'll look tacky.


if no one else will say it bluntly, i will....you will NOT get sponsored by hotshot....go buy your own parts.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

to get any sponsorship, you need to prove yourself before they give you sponers. they aren't just goin to sponsor any kid that asked them too it would be stupid on their part.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

ummm.. wes.. i didnt say i ran a 15.2. no offense wes, your a cool guy w/good work done to your car but i think its hard to believe that you ran that sort of time w/ those first few mods. but if you like, you can try your best to prove me wrong but it wont make a difference 1 way or another.also chops, if i was talking bs, i wouldnt ask any questions at all and finding out info. so do us guys a favor and dont post. and yes the guy in the gti was a bad driver.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> the last time i ran my car, it was a 15.24 with i/h/e pulley,advanced timing. i couldve gotten it lower but i had 17s on and sloppy take off. now i hope im in the upper 14s with the extra work i did since then. at least i was dead even at a certain point with a vw gti 1.8t with mods, which was kind of odd.


You didn't say you ran a 15.2? Am I confused? What did you mean by the above post? Certainly seems as if you said it, in fact your comment about 14's supports that you were saying you ran a 15.2. HOW ON EARTH could I confuse the above post? 

I don't want to come accross like I am going to follow you around and bully your posts, but one thing I refuse to let happen is for people to BS about their real HP and times, when others have spent so much time and money to be honest about their results. That sort of thing is a pet peeve and everything else aside I will always retort. 

Weather or not you believe my time means nothing. I have time slips that prove my times and I did that years ago. I have timeslips that are MUCH faster than my previous times that will be shown in the latest NPM.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

tony, dont forget, half of the part of racing is the driver... a good driver can make a huge difference even 2 seconds.. hell i have seen PROVEN 10 second cars run mid 12's cuz the kid was afraid of driving it right. i saw the 10sec videos and time slips to prove that.. and then i saw this kid race...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> ummm.. wes.. i didnt say i ran a 15.2. no offense wes, your a cool guy w/good work done to your car but i think its hard to believe that you ran that sort of time w/ those first few mods. but if you like, you can try your best to prove me wrong but it wont make a difference 1 way or another.also chops, if i was talking bs, i wouldnt ask any questions at all and finding out info. so do us guys a favor and dont post. and yes the guy in the gti was a bad driver.


How about we take ahead count on who read your post and thought you were saying you ran a 15.2? There are at least 2 others that posted behind me calling you out on that time....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

tony200 said:


> ummm.. wes.. i didnt say i ran a 15.2. no offense wes, your a cool guy w/good work done to your car but i think its hard to believe that you ran that sort of time w/ those first few mods. but if you like, you can try your best to prove me wrong but it wont make a difference 1 way or another.also chops, if i was talking bs, i wouldnt ask any questions at all and finding out info. so do us guys a favor and dont post. and yes the guy in the gti was a bad driver.



haha, you SAID you ran a 15.24 and that u were certain u could break a 14...dont try to take your words back..you already made yourself look dumb. Plus, Wes and everyone else can prove you wrong, but looks like you already have..and you do ask questions..i did a search on your name and all the threads you started with some ridiculous questions..you cant hide from the justice bro.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

come on guys, lets play nice.. we know he lied, he just needs ot admit it now, its part of the process to recovery


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

15.24 is what i ran not ran 15.2. i wish i ran a 15.2. chops, since you like talking alot, tell me what kind of work have you done to your car?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tony, you're a blatant fat liar. Stop posting, stop being a bs artist, and go crawl back in your hole.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

this thread was supposed to be people posting their ACTUAL REAL NO BS TIMES.... so do me a favor admins and shut this down looks like we won't get anymore...


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

didnt notice this thread will be a war zone.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> didnt notice this thread will be a war zone.


You did NOT run a 15.24. Well you didn't run this time unless it was a G-tech or you were racing downhil with a huricane wind behind you.... If you did run it answer the questions I posted earlier.

This thread will continue to be a war zone until you post proof... As it stands I had a revelation a second ago. This will be just like you saying you had an SE-R TB on your car, you will NEVER post proof, you will only skirt around the subject and continue to play victim. 

Please stop doing this crap, you act as if you are being attacked for no reason, you are PUTTING YOURSELF IN THESE SITUATIONS BY LYING. We are all smart rnough to know what is possible and wat is not.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

tony200 said:


> 15.24 is what i ran not ran 15.2. i wish i ran a 15.2. chops, since you like talking alot, tell me what kind of work have you done to your car?



15.2 is still 15.2...and i didnt realize i liked talking a lot...are you referring to my ga16 or the sr20? in either case, both cars have more work done to the motors than you will ever hope to accomplish..but i dont like bragging about what i have, id rather prove it with a timeslip, and since i dont have timeslips, i havent talked about what i run in ANY thread.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Lets see more ACTUAL GA16 times....


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

hey, pat200sx posted a thread about his e.t. times and every1 else is intitled to post their times as well. lets keep this clean and on top of the subject. chops, i myself dont like to brag at all on what i have. acoarse i like to share what work i have done with other people and not cutting nobody down. since you say that you have more work done to your car (ga16)more than anyone else could accomplish.... if you can ....:showpics: 
by the way wes, i answered your question earlier.


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Damn, could we now get back on topic? I would like to see some more times that people ran with their GA's. I would like to see the mod lists of the cars too so I know what to expect in a couple weeks.

BTW, Tony, I have seen SE-R's with a lot more work done but are only running mid-high 14's so I dunno about the little 1.6.  

Back to the topic! :thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> hey, pat200sx posted a thread about his e.t. times and every1 else is intitled to post their times as well. lets keep this clean and on top of the subject. chops, i myself dont like to brag at all on what i have. acoarse i like to share what work i have done with other people and not cutting nobody down. since you say that you have more work done to your car (ga16)more than anyone else could accomplish.... if you can ....:showpics:
> by the way wes, i answered your question earlier.


OK man you have no right to ask for proof when you have provided NONE. You did NOT answer my questions. 

I want to know all of the numbers from your 1/4 timeslip. If you did not run the so called 15.24 at a real drag strip with a real timing system then honestly you did not run the time. You have not yet posted this info. and frankly I am not inclined to let this go by the wayside. Either admit you did not run the 15.24 at a real dragstrip or prove that you did.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

tony200 said:


> 15.24 is what i ran not ran 15.2. i wish i ran a 15.2. chops, since you like talking alot, tell me what kind of work have you done to your car?


the only way you ran that is if you had a good shot of nitrous and that is still a maybe


hey i posted my shitty 17.5 time .. but ga's will range from mid 15's to 18's dependin on how much work is actually done to it.. teh fastest N/A ga's run mid 15's, most are in 16's and 17's.. there is nothing you can really expect cuz there is soo many variables.. weather, tires, driver, etc...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Tony, we will continue to question you and harass you as long as you make baseless flat out false claims constantly.

You have nobody to back you up, and no physical proof.

What happened to you living in Miami and knowing all these SR20 people? Come on...how come none of them mention you to me at all?

freaking liar.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

tony200 said:


> 15.24 is what i ran not ran 15.2. i wish i ran a 15.2. chops, since you like talking alot, tell me what kind of work have you done to your car?


Mike Saiki ran a 15.60 in the SCC Project Sweet 16 with JWT cams, JWT flywheel, JWT Clutch, JWT ECU, UR pullies, Hotshot header, Hotshot cold air, Ported throttle body, Extrude honed intake manifold and 2 inch mandrel cat back exhaust.

I might add that Mike has competed in and has won numerous NHRA events in several classes. His driving skill is not something that can be contested..

So you're telling us your time was better than his in your car with those mods? 


Tony you're close to getting banned on the BS rule.. We are here to share information...legit information... grow up and stop posting this crap or you will be gone...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> Tony you're close to getting banned on the BS rule.. We are here to share information...legit information... grow up and stop posting this crap or you will be gone...


bahahahahahahhahhaha, lmfao.. oh god, i love this, people are becoming more blantant cuz these bullshitters keep emerging.



maybe he did the Ga super secret mod, you know the x, x, r2,r1, l2 triangle, o ... mod, you know you get 92whp.. this was proven with dyno charts by chuck


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> maybe he did the Ga super secret mod, you know the x, x, r2,r1, l2 triangle, o ... mod, you know you get 92whp.. this was proven with dyno charts by chuck


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyway, my best was 17.1 and my mods are hotshot cai, jwt flywheel, advanced timing, some gay ass muffler that came with the car when i bought it, and tein ss's

im going to the track on fri...hopefully i break into 16's lol


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

not my car...but a quick old school GA from sentra.net  

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november98/gregsentra.shtml


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow, thats impressive for a GA on juice. I think I got some ideas to put into my brothers head lol. This goes to show not to give up on the GA.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

ok chimmike since you think you have the baddest 1.8 around (which i have to say it has nice work done to it) how come i dont hear about you from the other guys since your so "famous"?


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

i dont want to jump off the subject. if i might add, i have no intentions in becoming a bigtime guru or being well known. im just like any other guy that just works on his car. i myself wasnt satisfied when i ran that time. my car is nothing now until i boost. i forgot to mention i was running the apexi s-afc (tuned) when i ran on the track. yes wes i ran at the moroso track in palm beach,fl. anyways........


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

blah blah blah. Quit avoiding the fact that YOU have been called out by the people on here with your bullshit claim. Let's seen your full times. PROVE IT.

Maybe you haven't heard of chimmike from your "other guys" because your "other guys" constitute Mr. Pinky and Piggy-poo, your childhood stuffed animals.

Now's the time when you accept the fact you are completely full of shit, stop using this account, start a new one and come back as a non-bullshitter.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Alot of people know chimmike, mostly as an asshole, but the fact is he knows his stuff and he does exaggerate his numbers on his car...

i think that 15.24 is really a 17.24


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

myoung said:


> Mike Saiki ran a 15.60 in the SCC Project Sweet 16 with JWT cams, JWT flywheel, JWT Clutch, JWT ECU, UR pullies, Hotshot header, Hotshot cold air, Ported throttle body, Extrude honed intake manifold and 2 inch mandrel cat back exhaust.
> 
> I might add that Mike has competed in and has won numerous NHRA events in several classes. His driving skill is not something that can be contested..
> 
> ...


that fucking sucks............ :thumbdwn: i dont think mods were a factor, but damn thats slow. i think my girl can take him with stock internals, soon as i finish


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx said:


> that fucking sucks............ :thumbdwn: i dont think mods were a factor, but damn thats slow. i think my girl can take him with stock internals, soon as i finish


That was an all motor car, your talking turbo.... 

My feeling is that MANY people THINK they know what their car can run, but the fact is you are nothing more than a bench racer until you take it to the track! 

So please, rather than saying I can beat this or that, just post up your timeslip.....


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

tony200 said:


> i dont want to jump off the subject. if i might add, i have no intentions in becoming a bigtime guru or being well known. im just like any other guy that just works on his car. i myself wasnt satisfied when i ran that time. my car is nothing now until i boost. i forgot to mention i was running the apexi s-afc (tuned) when i ran on the track. yes wes i ran at the moroso track in palm beach,fl. anyways........



might i add youre the one who took everyone in a basket with you off topic? thats ok if you dont want to become a ga guru or someone popular around the forums...no one is holding that against you. however, you stated some bogus statement about running a 15.24 without any actual proof, what we want now is the rest of info on the slip..its easy to make up a time without proof


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wow, where did all the ricers come from.. mid 15's is good with an all motor ga.. everyone needs to stop bench mark their times cuz that think they know what they are talkin bout. If you have no clue on the facts or who you are talkin bout, go craw back into your rice box and shut up.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tony200 said:


> ok chimmike since you think you have the baddest 1.8 around (which i have to say it has nice work done to it) how come i dont hear about you from the other guys since your so "famous"?



Answer my questions. Stop avoiding them.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

anyways, on mine, i ran with dunlops 17in 205. i was wondering which 1 is better for track use though.. nitto nt55s or falkens azenis


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Answer the questions dammit. 

Is this " attack of the angry n00bs" or what this week. 

Falkens are the better tire


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Seriously, they're coming out of the woodwork. Must be the heat or something.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OK no more personal attacks in here. We can disagree and even argue without resorting to childish BS. Take that crap to OT... 

I stand by my previous posts Tony. You are only hurting yourself by not being honest here. You have been asked specific questions by me and others. 

If you in fact ran at the strip in FL. then you have a time slip. 

Find the slip, type out ALL OF THE #'s from it and post it up.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

hey wes, when are we goin to see your times? i know its in the new months issue, but its not up yet.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> hey wes, when are we goin to see your times... i know its in the new months issue, but its not up yet..



Was that a question? When the issue is put up the world will know..... Should be soon!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

the first part was a question



damn the suspense


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> the first part was a question
> 
> 
> 
> damn the suspense



Oh my mistake, I thought that was called a run on sentence???? :thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> the first part was a question
> 
> 
> 
> damn the suspense



Oh my mistake, I thought that was called a run on sentence???? :thumbup: 

here is my time [email protected] MPH


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

nice double post wes, frickin noob. Im sorry, i corrected it just for you.

im thinkin you ran a 12 something...


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

I want to see what times that beast laid down. I bet Wes ran something like a [email protected] lol. I dunno, but it would be sweet to see something like that!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wes, you ran with slicks right? cuz if you did, i am thinkin low 12's.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

ive done 10 second quarter miles in my car many times...






granted i was doing 100 when i started lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> wes, you ran with slicks right? cuz if you did, i am thinkin low 12's.


Wes isn't going to answer that question... the new issue should be up tomorrow...


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

wes said:


> That was an all motor car, your talking turbo....
> 
> My feeling is that MANY people THINK they know what their car can run, but the fact is you are nothing more than a bench racer until you take it to the track!
> 
> So please, rather than saying I can beat this or that, just post up your timeslip.....


i am sure you already seen it. we have discussed it before. iw as talking all motor


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

oh yeah i am a benchracer also. my wife can beat you. my bad. all those mods and a mere 15.4. fuck i can get that in an all motor stock internal d16z6..... this bites. i hope you kill on the track wes cause noones putting down good times on the ga16de. i will hunt down my wifes slips and post em.



now we got some extra weight too. i went ahead and spent my whole day laying fucking dynomat through the car. what a fucking sweat box in texas heat. i must have lost 20 lbs.....haha its fucking quiet as hell. i know i added major fucking wieght but man its sounds like a new car going down the road. i love it...


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

our last discussion:

my wife runs our 200sx at the track. here are is the mod list:

98k ga16de

custom exhaust made by my homie at 5 star muffler 2 1/4 all the way back straight pipe with a nokya pipe.

new stock clutch 

i personally made the air intake (looks just like hot shot)

pacesetter header

we ran with a freshly broke in clutch, stock front wheels and tires, launching at around 2k. at first she was getting 1.2 reaction times. she dropped down to .5's and was bogging out from the dig. we messed around with tire pressure and launch time. we got her down to a 16.4 at around 84-89mph trap speeds. she did pretty good considering we drove her 2 hours to the track and then started to run soon as we got there. and drove her home 
i will post time slips in the morning. next time we hit the track we will have the ur pulley, fidanza flywheel, new plugs and wires, nx 75 shot, stage 3 clutch, ground kit, and motor mounts. we had a problem with the rear mount last time. it busted on us. anyone had the same happen? the front one looks like it is on its last leg.

p.s. for suspension i modded the struts a bit (my secret) and used integra coilovers. worked pretty good and is nice and stiff for launch but not too good on everyday driving. need the teins 

i also have a friend who has a ga16de 4 door sentra. he runs 17' and 18' with cai, and exhaust. on the bottle (50 shot nx) he runs 16.6's os 16.4's.

we killed some pretty quick hondas in our car with a 75 shot and a 350z in stock form. i dont lie but that brand new clutch was gone before the bottle was....lmao (this was the weekend after the track)


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

wes, i think you might nail a low 12 but we'll have to see in the next issue. i was asking the question before about which tire is better. plan on purchasing tires in the future which are suitable for both track/street. i know that falkens azenis are cheaper compared to nittos.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

turbo, the reason why a b16 can run fast all motor is cuz there are tons more mods out there for it.. remember, the ga16de has very little amount of aftermarket support yet for all motor. low 16's are bout right, but it really depends on your location, the weather, etc...


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

sea level and cold weather are best :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

tony200 said:


> sea level and cold weather are best :thumbup:


i think it might be best for you to stop posting, until you can prove your times cuz all you do is avoid the questions we ask. there is a point of coldness that is too cold.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Many of you are disappointed because you have unrealistic expectations! It seems as if people base their assumptions on too many magazine articles and what others tell them, and as a result think their cars are faster than they really are. The bottom line is I don't care what anyone thinks that hasn't taken their car to the strip to at least run a real #. Until then you are just bench racing. 

This is exactly why NPM does not use 1/4 times to indicate performance. Too many variables! Dyno proven HP is the only true way as it is the best to keep variables to a minimum and you can get repeatable results regardless of driver! 

So please don't comment on times unless you have at least a timeslip to share!


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

wtf is with your benchracing shit? noone here is benchracing. i mean goddamn just explain a little better. i mean i dont see why some of the times posted are so slow. best time to date was a 16.4. thats with shit mods. on a high mileage motor.maybee its different down here in texas. i know alot of records are set at San Antonio Raceway and Houston Raceway Park. Both tracks which we have to drive 2 hours to play on. after those 2 hour drives we go at it. no cooling down. my wife is an excellent driver (not saying yall aint) but man we were pulling like 85, 86, 88 mph traps.... i will hunt down the slips in the garage to proove what i am tlaking about. i know the car can easily pull a 15 the way it sits. very high 15 but a 15 none the less.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx said:


> wtf is with your benchracing shit? noone here is benchracing. i mean goddamn just explain a little better. i mean i dont see why some of the times posted are so slow. best time to date was a 16.4. thats with shit mods. on a high mileage motor.maybee its different down here in texas. i know alot of records are set at San Antonio Raceway and Houston Raceway Park. Both tracks which we have to drive 2 hours to play on. after those 2 hour drives we go at it. no cooling down. my wife is an excellent driver (not saying yall aint) but man we were pulling like 85, 86, 88 mph traps.... i will hunt down the slips in the garage to proove what i am tlaking about. i know the car can easily pull a 15 the way it sits. very high 15 but a 15 none the less.


Bench racing implies that people are speculating times. You on the other hand have ran your car and have times, ET's, and real world experience. So many others posting have not and talk as if they KNOW what others should run... 

85-86 MPH trap speeds are good for 15.8's with a 2.2ish 60' time. 

I ran a 15.8 @ 85 with IHE/ ecu and pulley. That is the time I ran, car weighed about 2650 lbs at the time with me in it. Take weight into consideration, my car was heaver than stock at that point with all the audio stuff and sound deadening. Prior to the 15.8 I had I/H/E and ran a 16.1. 

You trapped similar speeds with less mods., but that is because I'd wager to say your car had 100lbs less weight minimum. 86 is a great trap for a GA, and I am sure you will cut 15 sec. et's no problem.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i dont have my slips (haven't ran in 2 years), but i know my reaction was 2.5 (which sux). i ran a 17.5 at 81mph. Thats was with heavy chrome rims, bald tires, leaky header (obx pos) and my exhaust is too big. plus that was the first time i ever ran at the track


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> i dont have my slips (haven't ran in 2 years), but i know my reaction was 2.5 (which sux). i ran a 17.5 at 81mph. Thats was with heavy chrome rims, bald tires, leaky header (obx pos) and my exhaust is too big. plus that was the first time i ever ran at the track


you will notice in the latest that my RT's are not even listed, this is because frankly they have no impact on your 1/4 time and mean nothing unless you are racing head to head trying to beat someone.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

turbo200sx said:


> wtf is with your benchracing shit? noone here is benchracing. i mean goddamn just explain a little better. i mean i dont see why some of the times posted are so slow. best time to date was a 16.4. thats with shit mods. on a high mileage motor.maybee its different down here in texas. i know alot of records are set at San Antonio Raceway and Houston Raceway Park. Both tracks which we have to drive 2 hours to play on. after those 2 hour drives we go at it. no cooling down. my wife is an excellent driver (not saying yall aint) but man we were pulling like 85, 86, 88 mph traps.... i will hunt down the slips in the garage to proove what i am tlaking about. i know the car can easily pull a 15 the way it sits. very high 15 but a 15 none the less.


You are one post away from being banned... 

1) BS posts 
2) Profanity in the automotive sections

With the previously displayed maturity level I'm sure strike 3 isn't far ahead.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

i myself never heard of benchracing. i thought it dealt something with the spectators that are on the bench and wanted to race...lol.j/k. whatever, a run is a run. hit or miss. being on the street and track are 2 different things. thats word


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

tony200 said:


> being on the street and track are 2 different things. thats word



oh ok  . you do know that as long as you keep posting in this thread, youre not gonna live the harrassment to put up the rest of your slip down right?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wes said:


> you will notice in the latest that my RT's are not even listed, this is because frankly they have no impact on your 1/4 time and mean nothing unless you are racing head to head trying to beat someone.


thanks for the info... once i get my new car and a job i will prolly start racing again. Once i do, ill post some new times. Is there anything i should be concentrating on to improve the times. besides the obvious stickier tires, no leaky header, optimal exhaust.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

My GA16DE ran a 13.0 @ 104. Check out the new NPM for the details.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

wes said:


> My GA16DE ran a 13.0 @ 104. Check out the new NPM for the details.



lol, thats awesome..to think...a split second away from 12's


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

wes said:


> My GA16DE ran a 13.0 @ 104. Check out the new NPM for the details.


Thats awesome wes nice job. Keep it up, looking forward to seeing you in the 12's :thumbup:


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

great job wes. myoung sorry about the foul language. i will make sure it doesnt happen again. :thumbup:


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Awesome and impressive, shows what these cars are capable of.
1.8 60' times :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

turbo200sx said:


> great job wes. myoung sorry about the foul language. i will make sure it doesnt happen again. :thumbup:



that's all we ask...thanks for understanding.. :thumbup:


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Drop some weight and the 12's are there! Congrats on the great times. So does this make Wes the quickest 1/4 time for a GA known?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

94sentragtr said:


> Drop some weight and the 12's are there! Congrats on the great times. So does this make Wes the quickest 1/4 time for a GA known?


As far as I know yes. There is another turbo GA that ran a 13 flat but my ET is slightly quicker. There are difference's between his car and mine though. His car weighs in at around 2000 lbs whereas my car weighs right around 2350. So there is a large weight difference that my extra power is not enough to overcome.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

really quick wes. what was the temprature outside?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> really quick wes. what was the temprature outside?


It was about 68-70 degrees.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Tony why do you keep avoiding giving us your slip or full information?

Your still being looked at as a little troll that talks more BS than humanly imagineable.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

asleepz said:


> Tony why do you keep avoiding giving us your slip or full information?
> 
> Your still being looked at as a little troll that talks more BS than humanly imagineable.


shhhh... dont remind him, he will speak less then.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> shhhh... dont remind him, he will speak less then.




*whispers* ooohhh sorry... *whispers*


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Ok guys, you already say my time for the car completely stripped.

Went last night, everything in the car, ( wasn't stripped this time ) And had a passenger, also was in the upper 90's.

R/T... .730
60`... 2.482
330... 7.243
1/8... 11.188
MPH... 61.05
1000... 14.661
*1/4... 17.407*
MPH... 78.04

Nothing compared to the car with no weight in it... but this is a daily driver and I only did that once


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Pat, that's impressive I want to go with a friend and test my 4dr auto sentra ... he's got a 1.6 civic 2dr auto n/a with mods... we'll both prolly run 20s. 

Whenever your tank is low throw a couple gallons of 93 in it and change the base timing to 15... you're not taking full advantage of your engine's compression.

I filled up my gas tank with 100 octane gas... It's 3.99/ gal. ... only a dollar more than the 93 which I think it sucks now. I could tell the difference and I'm sticking with 100.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Twiz said:


> Pat, that's impressive I want to go with a friend and test my 4dr auto sentra ... he's got a 1.6 civic 2dr auto n/a with mods... we'll both prolly run 20s.
> 
> Whenever your tank is low throw a couple gallons of 93 in it and change the base timing to 15... you're not taking full advantage of your engine's compression.
> 
> I filled up my gas tank with 100 octane gas... It's 3.99/ gal. ... only a dollar more than the 93 which I think it sucks now. I could tell the difference and I'm sticking with 100.


I believe all Sentra's are 4 door. Well... unless its different for B13 and 12's. =)

Anything done to your car? If so, you'll probably beat your friend.

Don't waste your money on buying 100 Octane, you don't have a high-compression or high-performance motor. Your wasting your money. A cheaper solution also would be to mix about 2 gallons of AvGas (Aircraft Fuel) with about every 6 gallons of regular (Maybe Low 90's octane). It'll boost ya up a bit and it should clean your motor out pretty good. :cheers:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Acceler8ter said:


> I believe all Sentra's are 4 door. Well... unless its different for B13 and 12's. =)
> 
> Anything done to your car? If so, you'll probably beat your friend.
> 
> Don't waste your money on buying 100 Octane, you don't have a high-compression or high-performance motor. Your wasting your money. A cheaper solution also would be to mix about 2 gallons of AvGas (Aircraft Fuel) with about every 6 gallons of regular (Maybe Low 90's octane). It'll boost ya up a bit and it should clean your motor out pretty good. :cheers:


Ventoure out fo the B14 forums from time to time  

B13's had both 2 and 4 door versions as did B12's.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

wes said:


> Ventoure out fo the B14 forums from time to time
> 
> B13's had both 2 and 4 door versions as did B12's.


But its so perdy in there.

Well at least I learned something new. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Twiz said:


> Pat, that's impressive I want to go with a friend and test my 4dr auto sentra ... he's got a 1.6 civic 2dr auto n/a with mods... we'll both prolly run 20s.
> 
> Whenever your tank is low throw a couple gallons of 93 in it and change the base timing to 15... you're not taking full advantage of your engine's compression.
> 
> I filled up my gas tank with 100 octane gas... It's 3.99/ gal. ... only a dollar more than the 93 which I think it sucks now. I could tell the difference and I'm sticking with 100.


I've been thinking of advancing the timing... would be nice to see what it runs..

I Use 87 octane gas, never used anything else.

And I've driven a auto sentra and 200sx.... they are very slow.. run 19's sometimes 20's 

The manual lets you do so much more with it. I consider myself a decent driver... That night I raced a stock 240sx (2.4L SOHC) and lost by a tenth of a second, and then raced a 3.8L V6 mustang and lost by a tenth of second. I was pretty happy.

Some guy in a civic DX with a few mods rolled up next to me after I beat him on the 1/4 mile (he ran a 18.0) And asked me "How are you liking the SE-R? You had me pretty good."

my response... "It's not a SE-R."

"Oh... Thats a 1.6?! "


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Wow.. Pat.. you rock the track. 3.6 liter V6 mustang? Err.. that's kinda embarrassing for that stang. Nice job


----------

